

Evercookie used by NSA to track TOR users across browsers - grhmc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evercookie

======
sp332
That edit was made a year ago. It's not news.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Evercookie&diff=5...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Evercookie&diff=577190307&oldid=568209885)

